# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Microsoft разрабатывает новую OS

## HATTIFNATTOR

Microsoft уже как минимум год разрабатывает новую операционную систему под кодовым именем *Singularity*.
Из подробностей известно только то что она пишется на C#
Возможно это будет OC для мобильных устройств.

 *Страница*  посвященная ОС

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## orvman

А разве все остальные винды не на Си написаны?

----------


## pig

C# - это далеко не С++

----------


## Shu_b

http://research.microsoft.com/os/singularity/

Сотрудники исследовательского подразделения Microsoft работают над очередным проектом под кодовым названием Singularity, в рамках которого предполагается разработка новой операционной системы. Singularity не имеет никакого отношения к Windows и создается с "чистого листа". В настоящее время ядро будущей ОС насчитывает порядка 300 тысяч строк кода, сообщает Microsoft Watch. Основная цель проекта Singularity заключается в разработке принципиально новой программной платформы, при проектировании которой большая часть усилий направлена на обеспечение надежности. Например, процессы в новой ОС выполняются в специальных изолированных "контейнерах" - так называемая технология Software Isolated Processes (SIP). В проект Singularity вовлечено около 35 программистов. При написании кода используется комбинация языка C# и языка Sing#, производной C#. Будущее Singularity пока четко не определено. В перспективе ОС может быть выпущена в виде независимой платформы, например, для встраиваемых устройств, или же разработчики решат разбить продукт на ряд отдельных компонентов для использования в других приложениях.

взято: compulenta.ru

----------


## aintrust

*Singularity* имеет чисто исследовательский характер (как и подавляющее большинство проектов на http://research.microsoft.com) и написана на т.н. unsafe C# плюс частично на C (C++ по другим источникам) и ассемблере. Вот что об этом пишет Galen Hunt, один из разработчиков этой ОС: "However, we do have around some assembly code. Like a kernel written in C, our C# kernel needs assembly code to handle the lowest part of the interrupt dispatch on the x86. But once the assembly code has finished, it dispatches directly into compiled C# (no C). BTW, there is some C code in the system, primarily for the debugger stub." Видео-обзор + blog смотрите тут: http://channel9.msdn.com/Showpost.aspx?postid=68302.

----------

